# Hard Drive



## James_Parsons (May 18, 2013)

Hello, I am a somewhat beginner at a UNIX based OS with no GUI, and I need help navigating to the hard drive through the *B*ourne shell. Because FreeBSD doesn't use root drives I don't know how to get to what would be the C:\ drive in Windows using the cd command


----------



## Beastie (May 18, 2013)

Do you mean you actually have a Windows partition you'd like to mount and cd to or do you mean you want to access the FreeBSD equivalent of Windows' c:\?

If the latter, then simply do `cd /` to access the root directory where the entire file/directory hierarchy is based. Run `mount` to see where on the root directory additional filesystems are mounted and run `cd /mnt/some_mount_point` to access any of them.

If you mean the former, then you need to mount the partition on some mountpoint (directory):
`# mkdir /mnt/windows_c`
`# mount -t ntfs /dev/[highlight]ada0s1[/highlight] /mnt/windows_c` (change the highlighted part accordingly).

`ls /dev/ada*` will show you a list of all your disks, slices and partitions.

Have you already checked the Handbook? These are some relevant chapters:
4.4. Directory Structure
4.5. Disk Organization
4.6. Mounting and Unmounting File Systems

Also check the hier(7) man page.


----------

